# template sites or build from scratch?



## Despotte (Jun 2, 2006)

Do most people use the templated sites or do you try to build your own site?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: Newbie Question number one of a million*

I build from scratch. But here is nothing wrong with template sites. Lots of free ones out there also.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sometimes I design from scratch, sometimes I use a template and modify it, sometimes I hire a designer to create a custom template for me (sometimes it helps NOT to do it yourself so you can get a fresh/different take on a project that you may be too close too).


----------

